# كيفية صنع الخلايا الشمسيه



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

هذا الموضوع عن كيفية صنع الخلايا الشمسيه في احدى المنتديات وتبين انه مقتبس من احدى مواضيع الاستاذ م.محمد الكردي 
في هذا المنتدى .. ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن تجربتها فعليا
ومناقشة المواد الداخله في تصنيعها الرد مع فائق الشكرــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نص الموضوع المنقول ....
أقدم لكم طريقة مجربة لصناعة خلية شمسية صغيرة ومبسطة تعطي 0.5 فولت و وحوالي 200 مللي أمبير وحجمها بحجم بطارية آلة حاسبة 
*المواد المطلوبة:* 

1. لوحين زجاجين صغيران ( شرائح طبية)
2. ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم.Tio2 (بودرة بيضاء تشبه الحليب)
3. كربون.(ممكن من قلم رصاص)
4. حامل.
5. لهب بنزن أو شمعة.
6. نصف كوب توت أو أي سائل لزج أحمر.
7. شبكة موصلة للكهرباء أو مادة Sn o2 التن أكسيد.

*التنفيذ:*


1. ضع كمية من أكسيد التيتانيوم في قطارة وأعد محلوله وراعي زيادة تركيز الأكسيد قدر الإمكان أي محلول مركز.
2. أعد الشبكة الموصلة على لوحي الزجاج وضع على إحداهما الأكسيد ثم قم بتسخينه على نار هادئة ليتجمد واتركه 15 دقيقة.
3. ضع على الشريحة الأخرى الكربون.
4. بعد 15 دقيقة ضع صفيحة الأكسيد في التوت.
5. ثم طبقها مع صفيحة الكربون.
6. أخرج سلكين من كل لوح وعرض الخلية للشمس ثم خذ القراءة على جهاز الفولتميتر.


*تفاصيل التجربة:*

محلول ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم هو شبه موصل وهو العنصر الأساس في الفكرة إذ إن أشباه الموصلات هي المستخد الأساسي في الخلايا الشمسية وهنا استخدمته لأنه الأكثر وفرة كمادة في الصيدليات
طبعا راح تقولوا ليش مش السيلكون والسبب لأنه غير متوفر كأسيد عندنا ولا أدري لماذا؟

أما عن موضوع تسخين المحلول فذلك ليتجمد ويتماسك كطبقة ومن ثم مزجه بالتوت اللزج ليتماسك أكثر ويتداخل مع الكربون لكن تداخل سطحي فقط

الكربون معروف وهو هنا لاعطاء القطبية الثانية

أما مادة التن أكسيد فهي مادة شفافة موصلة للكهرباء وهي مادة نادرة جدا والكثير لا يعرف عنها الكثير

وهي توضع لتجميع الالكترونات على الأقطاب ويمكن أن نستبدلها بشبكة لتمر الأشعة ونجمع الالكترونات لكن أكيد الكفاءة تكون أقل

من أين يمكن الحصول على الشبكة ؟؟؟
امسك keyboard وكسره حتلاقي شبكة التوصيل تحت الأزرار وهي الأنسب

فيمكن الحصول عليها من لوحة مفاتيح قديمة مثلا أو من آلة حاسبة مسطحة أو غيرها

أتمنى تجربوها تكليفها معقولة والمواد سهلة


----------



## mahmoudp1 (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## تيسيرمحمود (25 يونيو 2011)

شكراً م / رشيد على الفكرة الرائعة ولكن لى سؤال اين يباع ثانى اكسيد التتانيوم


----------

